# Choice of hinges and stays for blanket chest



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm a bit bewildered by the options for hinges and lid supports for a blanket chest I'm planning. The design is cherry with walnut panels, the inside will be lined with cedar. The overall design will be in a fairly simple maloof-dresser meets Shaker sort of way. That is, no classic moldings, but no crazy angles either. I'm looking for the right hinges and lid supports in terms of form and function. This will be an anniversary present for my wife, so looks are key, but it needs to work well too.

While I like the function of the new Rockler torsion hinges, they look a little clunky on the inside. At the same time, the classic cedar chest hinge (rockler #28217, for example), seems like it wont provide *any* support on the way down, ie, it can slam shut. Since this will be a fairly large/heavy top, i'd prefer at least some support. Also, I'm toying with the idea of making my own hinges out of wood, but that still leaves the need for a good support.

Anyway, i thought I'd ask you guys and see what advice you can offer. much appreciated!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I used just a gold chain on the last trunk I made (picture in my projects pictures,) but like you said it can slam shut. I have attached a couple of websites that I used for hinges etc for trunks and chests I thought maybe would give you some ideas.

http://www.furnitureknowledge.com/trunk_hardware.htm

http://www.horton-brasses.com/


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Aaron:

I used hardware from Lee Valley when I built a blanket chest a while back. I've seen some wooden hinges in the past, that is a neat idea, never tried it myself though.









http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&cat=3,41241,41243,40459&p=40459
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=40787&cat=3,41427,41391&ap=1


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Was wondering if these are worthwhile, will be good for years to come).


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

interesting. do you have the part # for that or a close up view?


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

The Rockler torsion hinges are more than excellent. Yes, they are a little big on the inside but what's the big deal- they're on the inside. The price is steep, but remember that the torsion hinge is both your hinge and your lid support. I have used the torsion hinges and found that they are way easier to install than a lid support (jeez are those things fussy!)

Hope this helps.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, the reviews of the rockler torsion hinges are great, but i just feel that they dont fit with the aesthetics of the piece, so i'm seeing if there are any alternatives. i need something that would fit with something *like* Mike's shaker chest above.


----------

